# Most Beautiful, Least Known



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the thread where I invite you to list some lesser known gems. Concentrating on beauty more than anything else..


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Karl Goldmark v.c.No.1
Tchaikovsky SQ No.3 and suites 2 and 3
Grieg SQ
Saint-Saëns v.s.No.1 and Suite Algerienne
Ciprian Porumbescu Ballade for violin and orch.
Lekeu v.s.
Balafireff piano sonata
Ravel Kadish for violin and piano
Suk 4 pieces op.17 for violin and piano and SQ No.1
Paul Ben-Haim solo violin sonata
Mendelssohn viola sonata
Otar Taktakishvilii v.c.No.1


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

oisfetz said:


> Ciprian Porumbescu Ballade for violin and orch.


Good choice. A short work, but an effective one.



oisfetz said:


> Paul Ben-Haim solo violin sonata


I can't address that work as a beautiful one, but I like it.

Btw... did you know, Oisfetz, that Naxos has recently released a cd with violin concertos by Benjamin Godard? Chloe Hanslip plays the Concerto Romantique (previously recorded by Aaron Rosand) and the little known "Violin concerto Nº 2 Op. 131".


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

Howard Hanson: _Symphony No. 2 "Romantic"_

You tell me, is this "least known"?


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I hear the Howard Hanson 2nd Symphony on the radio from time to time and have a CD with the Detroit Symphony(Neeme Jarvi) not so unknown.


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Gracias paisano for the tip, but I've the first by Rosand and
the op.131 by Thomas Christian, plus Moszkowski's.
And to my short list, I must add the beautiful and ignored 
NRK concerto-fantasy for violin and orch. (NO the Kreisler
arrengement played by Milstein, but the original played by
Rosand), and the fantastic Smetana's SQ No.2.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for asking, Mr. S.H.A.D.E.S. Bach.
I've mentioned this piece before, but here it is again:
Koyunbaba: Suite for Guitar, Op. 19, by Carlo Domeniconi.
Antigoni Goni and Aaron Brock have recorded it, but otherwise I don't suppose it's as well-known as it deserves to be.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

My contribution is - Bruckner Motets. Not particularly well known apart form 'Locus Iste' but absolutely flawless.


----------



## AndersWestberg (Jul 7, 2008)

Evert Taubes "Briggen Bluebird"


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Bach said:


> Concentrating on beauty more than anything else..


Probably you know that idea of beauty is subjective...but:

Brahms: Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120
Sibelius: Spring Song (Varsang), Op. 16
Faure: Ballade for piano and orchestra, Op. 19
Faure: Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 13


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Our classical music station recently played a short string orchestra suite called "Summer Scenes" by Tauno Pylkkänen that is quite beautiful in places. It features Petri Sakari and The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra. That's all I know about it - I cannot seem to find a CD of it. It is vaguely soundtrack-like.

I'm not being erudite -- I had to use allmusic.com and amazon.com extensively to get the spellings right!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

What about Miaskovsky's violin concerto?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

confuoco said:


> Brahms: Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120


As far as I know, those are pretty well-known... or maybe that's just because I play viola...

What about Sibelius' Third Symphony? Nobody ever talks about it, yet the second movement is arguably among the most beautiful symphonic movements the man ever wrote. Not to mention it was a big changing point in his whole symphonic thought, looking forward to his Sixth and Seventh symphonies in particular. Too many people just disregard it.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe this is the most beautiful song and video. Heaven.



This is beautiful and sounds somewhere new age and classical.
judy tooley


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Parry's second symphony - most particularly the slow third movement. It has a recurring theme that simply makes me melt away.

I can't understand why Parry's symphonies are so neglected. The second ('Cambridge') symphony is just lovely (and has an interesting 'program' attached to it for those who like to dream), and the third ('English') and fourth symphonies seem to me to have considerable stature. I think I'd go so far as to say that Elgar seems much less of a _surprise_ when you listen to Parry's orchestral works, and realise what some of his genius had been feeding on.

But to recap, in answer to the query in this thread: the third movement of Parry's second symphony is my first choice.


----------

